

From Economic Man to Behavioral Economics - tim_sw
https://hbr.org/2015/05/from-economic-man-to-behavioral-economics

======
kkhire
This is great. I'm in a game theory class right now and all we do is just find
Nash equilibria with hardly any real applications

